# MY little man and his parents.



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ok so heres my little man rocky at7 weeks and his two parents mom is the fawn and dads the white guy thanks for looking and any comments would be great hes 12 weeks now so ill try and update some pics of him now


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee he's going to be a bully boy!


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ya he should get pretty big i guess dad was almost 90 pounds. oh and both parents are purple ribbon si does that mean he will be??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what papers did you get with him?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the reason I ask is I'm going to have you look at them and tell me something about his Registration number. After that I'll be able to tell ya


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ukc application for permant registration and both his parents are 
'PR' Dough Boy
'PR' Gonja


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

oh his number is A325,381


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cool deal. On that certificate and I believe it's on the top right, is says "A127,565" or "p127,656" does yours have an A or a P?


hahahaha ok you answered when I was typing. Yes, your dog is PR too. A is the symbol the UKC uses to reconize the PR. Also, PR only means that the UKC has at least the last 4 generations of your dog on file.


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ya i have seen pics of his mom side like three genereation backs and his grandpa has the same white shield on the chest but hes a blue nose and do i only hae to pay the 16 dollars and hes PR or should i pay 50 for the 7 generation pedigree??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you don't HAVE to get the 7 gen. but I like it for my dogs. it's personal preference... the 7 generation is beneficial if you plan on doing research with your dogs ancestory.


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

i dunno i plan on nuetering him and i dont care that much so ill probaly just do the 16 dollar he still will be PR right?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yep............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a cute little bully boy and man is his daddy a fatty! I bet hes a couch hog for sure!


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ya hes a huge bed hog i try and get him to sleep on his bed but he loves getting in bed with me and my girl and i swear he takesup all the room haha but i love him hes super sweet and cuddly


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

nice looking dog he will be big and sexy


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks fru fru i hope he will


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"'PR' Gonja"

I'm thinking that the UKC -- ie, where the 'PR' comes from -- requires names to be at least two words long. Hope someone's not trying to pull a fast one on you.


----------



## bigbullyrocky (Aug 7, 2009)

no his name is PR Gonja Estebes i just didnt think the whole name was nescecarry to say.


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Well let me ask this before i got my pup the breeder showed me a paper it was long and had the whole family tree, is that the 7 generations reg? Because my pup is a Purple ribbon too and i thought would be neat to have it.


----------

